# Set changes when out and about



## Redkite (Oct 3, 2015)

What do people use to clean their cannula site when doing a set change away from home?  My son is prone to eczema so can't use harsh chemicals - normally washes the site with aqueous cream and plain water, but can't do this while camping (it's a very basic campsite, no washing facilities!).


----------



## Copepod (Oct 3, 2015)

Surely even the most basic campsite will have a source of drinking water, from a tap or stream?


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 3, 2015)

Not sure if these are suitable, as I don't use a pump, but these are what I use to clean my hands before testing bgl when I am out and don't have access to somewhere to wash:  http://www.tesco.com/groceries/product/details/?id=276188683  They won't sterilise site but will clean it if that's all you need.

I have multiple chemical sensitivities so can't tolerate any chemicals or perfumes, and I'm also unable to tolerate alcohol or citric acid, and these are the only wipes I've found which are free from all the things which would effect me.   I think all the main supermarkets sell them, but do make sure if you're getting them that you get the plain unscented ones, not the herbal ones.


----------



## Maryanne29 (Oct 3, 2015)

I'm afraid I don't clean the site before putting a new cannula in. Probably lucky that I've not had any infections. I just rely on my skin being clean from my morning shower. But if you want to clean, water should do I'd have thought.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2015)

Always do change after being in shower / bath.  Skin clean & soft as a babies b-----m       If he is away for more than 3 days ?


----------



## ingrid (Oct 4, 2015)

Can he use alcohol on sites (cannula sites, not camp sites!!) ? 

I use isopropyl alcohol swabs (I buy a box of 100 from my pharmacy) on my site for both sterilisation and for cleaning any off any natural skin oils completely & so maximise sticking effect. Convenient to carry one or two of these around (with new or spare cannulas) as individually packed.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 4, 2015)

I don't specifically clean a site prior to insertion, as others have said, I just figure most recent shower is sufficient. I would avoid an area if obvs muddy though! 

I asked my pump DSN about alcohol swabs when I started on pump as they are mentioned in Pumping Insulin, t she advised against their routine use as they can dry out the skin she said. 

Not had a problem with site infection yet. Only been pump user for 4 years tho!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 4, 2015)

Ditto, Mike.  Sometimes if I'm a bit damp from either the shower or even perspiration, I do dry that spot a bit though - with anything relatively clean and dry and handy at the time, not necessarily a towel, LOL


----------



## Aoife (Oct 4, 2015)

Theres not much that can't be cleaned with a baby wipe!  Probably best to avoid the moisturising ones though they may stop the adhesive sticking well


----------

